# Port Sperren Speedport W503V uTorrent



## VRZzz (7. Mai 2010)

Guten abend,

wie kann ich einen Port (12243) in meinem Router sperren?
es geht darum, dass mein vatter heute uTorrent von einem "kumpel" erklärt bekommen hat, wie man sich ganz lustig filme umsonst herunter lädt... und zwar mit uTorrent... da ich damit von damals noch Erfahrung hab, und im Bekanntenkreis einer nich so tolle erfahrung hatte (2x 300€ + Sozialstunden) hatte, dazu mein Vater ein totaler Sturkopf ist und meint alles besser zu wissen (er denkt, weil er sich auf der Torrentseite registriert hat, ist alles legal oO), möchte ich ihm einfach den Port sperren, den uTorrent nutzt, er wird dumm schauen und ich weiß von nichts...

Da mein dad bestimmt nich weiß, wie man den Port von uTorrent ändert, will ich ihn einfach sperren, bzw alle eingehenden verbindungen damit sperren. Der Port ist 12243 (TCP denk ich) und ich besitze einen Speedport W503V Typ C...


----------



## D.I.Y (7. Mai 2010)

Also wenn dein Router kein UnPnP hat, dann ist der Port schon gesperrt, nur weiß ich nicht ob µTorrent da trotzdem funktioniert, wahrscheinlich schon, nur mit beschränkter Bandbreite.


----------



## VRZzz (7. Mai 2010)

vorhin hat er mit 1MB/s geladen... mein maximum liegt bei 1,4MB/s


----------



## K3n$! (7. Mai 2010)

Das wird dann wahrscheinlich ein Anti-Leech-Tracker sein.
Bin da aber auch nicht so sehr bewandert.

Das bedeutet, da Torrent nach dem Geben-und-Nehmen-Verfahren abläuft, jeder "Geben" muss, anders als bei öffentlichen Trackern. So war das glaube ich. Hierbei wird wahrscheinlich die Bandbreite größer sein als bei öffentlichen. Ich kannte das nur noch Chip.de, etc. Downloads, dass man nach dem Öffnen des Port, eine höhere Bandbreite hatte. Chip.de, etc. = öffentliche Tracker


----------



## Rapture (7. Mai 2010)

Installier dir doch mal uTorrent, und downloade irgendwas legales. Und dann schau mal am besten welche Ports er nutzt.. Dann guck ins Handbuch des Routers wie man Ports sperrt, und sperr sie.

Übrigens, um bestehende Verbindungen anzusehen: Start > Ausführen > cmd eingeben > netstat -n eingeben


----------



## Ryokage (7. Mai 2010)

Den Port den uTorrent benutzt kann man im Programm selber definieren, wenn dein Vater also sowieso Hilfestellung bekommt, dann wird er unter Umständen eine Sperre leicht umgehen. Ansonsten ist es auch so, das uTorrent auch ohne das der Port freigegeben wurde arbeitet. Dann eingeschränkt, was sich aber kaum auswirkt. Ich hab auch nen Speedprot, allerdings nen 303, eine Möglichkeit hier bewusst Ports zu sperren gibt es bei meiner Version leider nicht, ich denke mal wird bei dir nicht anders sein.
Die Frage ist, läuft der Internet Anschluss denn auf deinen Namen, weil wenn nicht ist bei Klage sowieso erst mal der Anschlussinhaber dran. Sollte das dein Vater sein, dann erklär ihm die Materie noch mal in Ruhe, wenn er es trotzdem macht dann auf eigende Gefahr, wenn du es bist, schalte ihn einfach ab, denn über deinen Anschluss bestimmst immer noch du selbst. Und das würde ich dann auch so rechtfertigen.


----------



## VRZzz (7. Mai 2010)

wenn das nun so einfach wäre... glaubt mir, kein mensch der welt würd meinen vater als diskussionspartner haben, er ist genauso stur wie ich...


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Mai 2010)

erklärt ihm wie Rapidshare funktioniert dann ist die sache gegessen ^^


aber Sperren können wirst du uTorrent nicht weil es auch ohne offene Port arbeitet


----------



## VRZzz (8. Mai 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> erklärt ihm wie Rapidshare funktioniert dann ist die sache gegessen ^^
> 
> 
> aber Sperren können wirst du uTorrent nicht weil es auch ohne offene Port arbeitet



wenn ich ne source für die filme die er mag hätte, hätte ich dieses problem nicht ^^

als ich damals torrents gezogen hab, musste man ports öffnen... wie zeit vergeht -.-


----------

